# What was your last ISOM experience?



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

My last Island South of Miami experience was a trip to Islamorada in the keys.
Got to eat some great food.
Rented a boat with the family and hung out at the sand bar.
Drank beer all day and fine wine in the evening.
Smoked some great *Cubans/Habanos/Puros*.
Got to hang out with fellow BOTL Madurofan and some friends and played dominos.
What a blast!

What was your last ISOM experience?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I smoked a monte #4 on south beach with some friends over the summer.
sipping mojitos and relaxing taking in the "view" 
and my buddy lives in marathon in the keys. he lets me stay with him in the summer to go diving and hang out. but I have to bring ISOMs with me


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I was in Key West in '02. We stayed in a place on the Marina for 6 days! It was great....great food...great drinks...great time!!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

My last ISOM experience was Aruba.

Not as complex as say Jamaica, hints of natives and crackheads, but overall a good experience. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ermo said:


> My last ISOM experience was Aruba.
> 
> Not as complex as say Jamaica, hints of natives and crackheads, but overall a good experience. :r


:r 
Very good!
Wondering what creativity this thread would create.
Very good!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

My last ISOM experience was Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. Our “initial draw” to this resort city was from watching the TV show- The Love Boat, many, many years ago. The “first half” of the vacation went “smooth”. The area was very “floral with hints” of wonderful times ahead. I recall the sand was not like ours in the states…“very toothy with a rough finish“. The water though, had a “beautiful sheen” of blue. 

Evenings were spent in the tourist areas. The women in town “almost looked fresh but up close you could tell they were vintage.” The “2nd half” of the vacation “turned harsh” when we were almost kidnapped at gun point by a so-called taxi driver. The food was “nice and spicy” and I remember wishing my “palate was more refined”. I “cut my foot” on some coral in the ocean and needed stitches and while snorkeling my tube “plugged a few times” and I nearly drowned. I recall the water “tasted salty on the back of my tongue”. “The best part of the experience was the price I paid”. 

Overall impression …I may put this place “to rest for a few more years before I revisit it again“.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I was in Key West in '02. We stayed in a place on the Marina for 6 days! It was great....great food...great drinks...great time!!!


some day I will get to Key west


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> My last ISOM experience was Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. Our "initial draw" to this resort city was from watching the TV show- The Love Boat, many, many years ago. The "first half" of the vacation went "smooth". The area was very "floral with hints" of wonderful times ahead. I recall the sand was not like ours in the states&#8230;"very toothy with a rough finish". The water though, had a "beautiful sheen" of blue.
> 
> Evenings were spent in the tourist areas. The women in town "almost looked fresh but up close you could tell they were vintage." The "2nd half" of the vacation "turned harsh" when we were almost kidnapped at gun point by a so-called taxi driver. The food was "nice and spicy" and I remember wishing my "palate was more refined". I "cut my foot" on some coral in the ocean and needed stitches and while snorkeling my tube "plugged a few times" and I nearly drowned. I recall the water "tasted salty on the back of my tongue". "The best part of the experience was the price I paid".
> 
> Overall impression &#8230;I may put this place "to rest for a few more years before I revisit it again".


Very nice!:r 
Great ISOM review!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> some day I will get to Key west


Fun place to hang out and let loose.
Life beats at a different pace in the keys, specially Key West.
4 hour drive that I must do at least two to three times a year to recharge the batteries.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Fun place to hang out and let loose.
> Life beats at a different pace in the keys, specially Key West.
> 4 hour drive that I must do at least two to three times a year to recharge the batteries.


keep me away from that place!
it's nothing but trouble. too many BARS!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just smoked a great Monte #2 while driving back from a meeting.

Great cigar and blasted the tunes. 

The heated seats are great as well....:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Just smoked a great Monte #2 while driving back from a meeting.
> 
> Great cigar and blasted the tunes.
> 
> The heated seats are great as well....:r


:r 
I knew someone would fall.
Just a matter of time.
Sorry Richard.
Just another Skyper dirty trick of mine.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Fun place to hang out and let loose.
> Life beats at a different pace in the keys, specially Key West.
> 4 hour drive that I must do at least two to three times a year to recharge the batteries.


It would be close to a 30 hour drive for me. I could fly down, but I rather drive. 
Maybe next year:z


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I knew someone would fall.
> Just a matter of time.
> Sorry Richard.
> Just another Skyper dirty trick of mine.


:r I wondered what was going to happen with this.

My last was Key West last March. Proposed to my wife there. Stayed at the Garden's Hotel. I used to live in Islamorda, and have spent lots of time in the Keys, mainly Big Pine Key. They can't be beat, and if you have spent much time down there you know what I am talking about.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

so North to you is Bama?



luvsmesumcigars said:


> :r I wondered what was going to happen with this.
> 
> My last was Key West last March. Proposed to my wife there. Stayed at the Garden's Hotel. I used to live in Islamorda, and have spent lots of time in the Keys, mainly Big Pine Key. They can't be beat, and if you have spent much time down there you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BigVito said:


> so North to you is Bama?


:r Your killing me man!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> :r I wondered what was going to happen with this.
> 
> My last was Key West last March. Proposed to my wife there. Stayed at the Garden's Hotel. I used to live in Islamorda, and have spent lots of time in the Keys, mainly Big Pine Key. They can't be beat, and if you have spent much time down there you know what I am talking about.


Nice.

Love eating at Lazy Days in Islamorada.
Life is so neat down there.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

any one been to Islands south of Mexico?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

BigVito said:


> any one been to Islands south of Mexico?


How bout that big Island South of the Malvinas?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

How about Island South of Martinique?

Or......Island South of Montserrat?

Or.......lets start way north, Island South of Maine?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Today at work,i smoked a great Boli PC.One of the best i've had to date.MMM


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The beautiful Islands of Siglo III, I owned that Island.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Today at work,i smoked a great Boli PC.One of the best i've had to date.MMM


:r 
Got two so far.:r 
Gotcha Dave!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

lenguamor said:


> How bout that big Island South of the Malvinas?


:r I haven't even been to an Island south of Milwaukee


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Just got done playing Golden Tee with a couple of friends at the only place in Green Bay where you can smoke a cigar with out dirty looks. Lost both games of golf, but absolutely loved the Boli PC. This is a fine smoke and maybe one of the "best of breed."


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

vince321 said:


> Just got done playing Golden Tee with a couple of friends at the only place in Green Bay where you can smoke a cigar with out dirty looks. Lost both games of golf, but absolutely loved the Boli PC. This is a fine smoke and maybe one of the "best of breed."


:r 
The count continues and now up to three.:r 
I will go to hell for sure.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> :r
> The count continues and now up to three.:r
> I will go to hell for sure.


:r is that south of Miami?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Got two so far.:r
> Gotcha Dave!!!


:r Actually it's 4 so far including JPH, unless I missed something.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> :r Actually it's 3 so far including JPH, unless I missed something.


Crap.
Missed that one.
That is four now.:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sort of like the Florida elections, got this screwed up.

Vote Recount:
By my new count, four for sure with one really serioiusly pushing it to five.
So......official count, five!:r

Here they are in case a recount is necessary:
LiteHedded
RPB67
68TriShield
JPH
vince321

Oh boy.
Hell awaits me.:r


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

St Thomas, USVI in May of 04. Sorry Blueface


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> St Thomas, USVI in May of 04. Sorry Blueface


:r 
No worries here.
More fish out there.
Love fishing


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

The wife and I have been to the Keys 3 times. Grassy Key the first time, Marathon the second and Big Pine Key for our honeymoon. With a 5year old and a 2 year old we have gone to Ft Lauderdale since. I definitely want to go back to the keys soon.
Last summer we went to Barbados without the kids for a wedding, All I have to say about that to the gorillas is - GO IF YOU GET THE CHANCE! That is one SWEET island with LCDH.
Ony the smokes side, it was a R&J Churchill on the ride home from work a couple of days ago, :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

smokin' machinist said:


> The wife and I have been to the Keys 3 times. Grassy Key the first time, Marathon the second and Big Pine Key for our honeymoon. With a 5year old and a 2 year old we have gone to Ft Lauderdale since. I definitely want to go back to the keys soon.
> Last summer we went to Barbados without the kids for a wedding, All I have to say about that to the gorillas is - GO IF YOU GET THE CHANCE! That is one SWEET island with LCDH.
> Ony the smokes side, it was a R&J Churchill on the ride home from work a couple of days ago, :ss


After further review, the call on the field stands..........
We have our sixth victim.:r

Let me just set some more bait and out goes the line...........


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm going to stop taking these threads "literally".




Trini Reyes...does that count for #7?


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> keep me away from that place!
> it's nothing but trouble. too many BARS!


Too many bars? Surely you jest. :r

Key West was my last one. It had a very unique flavor compared to most others. VERY "floral and sweet" with a hint of.... chicken and a lingering aftertaste. Much different than say Jamaica, which had a mild spicy flavor that just didn't quit.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

Sons-of-batches......................Teach me to read the thread thouroughly before responding. I took it, hook line and sinker.


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Had a mid-06 VR Famosos yesterday at a local B&M for lunch.

They are improving, but need more time. The floral accents that I appreciate with the VR profile are just starting to come through.

Rob


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BobbyRitz said:


> Had a mid-06 VR Famosos yesterday at a local B&M for lunch.
> 
> They are improving, but need more time. The floral accents that I appreciate with the VR profile are just starting to come through.
> 
> Rob


One more.:r 
Great lure today.:r
I am starting to lose count.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

So Carlos, I got a great idea for your next thread:

What was your LEAST favorite "Dog Rocket" experience?


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Cohiba on a front porch in Jasper, Alabama, watching a college football bowl game through the window.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I may have lost count but I think that is eight now.:r


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Blueface said:


> My last Island South of Miami experience was a trip to Islamorada in the keys.
> 
> What was your last ISOM experience?


Mine would have been Tabuaeran, though I had to check the latitude to make sure it met the criteria.

Think I brought some beads back with me.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

what a cabron.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

lenguamor said:


> what a cabron.


:r :tpd: :ss


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

kvm said:


> Too many bars? Surely you jest. :r
> 
> Key West was my last one. It had a very unique flavor compared to most others. VERY "floral and sweet" with a hint of.... chicken and a lingering aftertaste. Much different than say Jamaica, which had a mild spicy flavor that just didn't quit.


 :w


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Woke up, did the yard, showered.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Woke up, did the yard, showered.


:r 
You lucky ISOM living bastage you!!!
Is it cold down in Key Largo?
We are freezing here in Boca.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Woke up, did the yard, showered.



lucky bastage
I've got a dive trip coming up sometime before march down there in your neck of the woods


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> lucky bastage
> I've got a dive trip coming up sometime before march down there in your neck of the woods


You dive?
I guess we need to introduce you to Bill (Madurofan), a master diver.

Bill,
Still cramping from the blood pressure med but I am up for a dive trip if my work flying around the coutry schedule allows me to squeeze it in. Will just bring plenty of Quinine and dose myself well in advance.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Checked the weather, finished breakfast.

Hey Carlos!

About 70f, a little chilly. Looks like rain. Come on down and dive.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Checked the weather, finished breakfast.
> 
> Hey Carlos!
> 
> About 70f, a little chilly. Looks like rain. Come on down and dive.


I'll get down there maybe in the next couple of weeks 
what have the conditions looked like lately? vis, seas etc?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> I'll get down there maybe in the next couple of weeks
> what have the conditions looked like lately? vis, seas etc?


:r 
Good thing about diving around Bill's neck of the woods is it doesn't matter for the most part as far as visibility.
That darn ISOM's reefs are so shallow they can almost be touched by sticking your hand in the water.
I guess the concern this time of year is water temp and choppy waters.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Good thing about diving around Bill's neck of the woods is it doesn't matter for the most part as far as visibility.
> That darn ISOM's reefs are so shallow they can almost be touched by sticking your hand in the water.
> I guess the concern this time of year is water temp and choppy waters.


the temp doesn't bother me
I've got a boat coat that I wear above water. and I layer my wetsuits
big seas can ruin a dive trip though and I'd rather not dive in snot if I can avoid it


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

LiteHedded said:


> the temp doesn't bother me
> I've got a boat coat that I wear above water. and I layer my wetsuits
> big seas can ruin a dive trip though and I'd rather not dive in snot if I can avoid it


I agree.
Hate choppy waters.
Hate it real bad.
With my bad back, bouncing around the boat with a tank is not fun.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I've never had an ISOM experience.

Someone wanna buy me a ticket to an ISOM


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

My last ISOM experience was Jamaica. I've experienced it three times. Never could afford the good places (not trolling, don't send me a plane ticket to a tourist resort), so we always stayed in the convent for free, as we were missionaries. No missionary position though, sadly. I managed to savor the experience for a full week before needing to return to CNOC (Country North of Cuba). There were hints of goat, curry, and occasionally, a different substance that is sometimes smoked. I enjoyed it with a nice red stripe, very relaxing. I would recommend everyone experience at least one ISOM, sometime in their life.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, I've never been to an ISOM. Smoked a few Cubans though - only problem is keeping the charcoal hot...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Wow, I've never been to an ISOM. Smoked a few Cubans though - only problem is keeping the charcoal hot...


:r 
Is the meat of better quality?


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

BobbyRitz said:


> Had a mid-06 VR Famosos yesterday at a local B&M for lunch.
> 
> They are improving, but need more time. The floral accents that I appreciate with the VR profile are just starting to come through.
> 
> Rob





Blueface said:


> One more.:r
> Great lure today.:r
> I am starting to lose count.


Ha! Good one. My last ISOM experience was the Dominican Republic for a destination wedding.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

kjd2121 said:


> Wow, I've never been to an ISOM. Smoked a few Cubans though - only problem is keeping the charcoal hot...


:r :r


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Is the meat of better quality?


Uhh, No comment - :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I remember in Florida there was a restaurant we drove by that claimed to have smoked Cuban sandwiches.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I remember in Florida there was a restaurant we drove by that claimed to have smoked Cuban sandwiches.


fakes.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I remember in Florida there was a restaurant we drove by that claimed to have smoked Cuban sandwiches.


Yup, remember, if from Miami, fakes!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

insanity


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

My last ISOM... a Sancho for New Years.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Best.

Thread.

Ever.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I, too, have never had a real ISOM experience. The closest thing would be a trip to the Yucatan peninsular and Cancún. An _ISOBA_, you might call it--Island South of Birmingham, Alabama. Somehow it just doesn't have the same allure, does it?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> My last ISOM... a Sancho for New Years.


Chaching.
Keep them coming.:r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

British Virgin Islands, 10 years ago. Rented a sail/power skiff and boated to different islands every day. Snorkeling and diving was awesome, cigars not so much - no good ones, some fakes. The crystal clear waters and amazing rock formations were second to none. Great rum too (Pussers), that place is a must-see. I will definitely be going back again in the next 10 years. 

That is my most recent ISOM experience. :r


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Sitting with my woman on the outside balcony of Bongo's cafe in Downtown Disney with a Mojito, mmmmmm Mojitos. Cigar of choice a very good San Cristobal Punta


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Spear fishing in Bimini a year ago (not that far south but close)...and a great '98 MC Esp1. Both were great experiences


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Meeting a fellow BOTL from across the country who was only 2 hours away in Lake Louise. Had a great dinner followed by a trip to the cigar loungeto BS and smoke the night away. I christened my box of RYJ Short Churchills, followed by an RP Vintage 90 robusto.
(Smoking indoors is not allowed anywhwere in our province- EXCEPT in national parks such as Banff, where we were. What a find!)
:ss


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Went to Grand Cayman before the hurricane hit. Did some scuba diving..


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

First and only ISOM experience was Key West in December of 2005. While visiting that ISOM, I met this gentleman native of another ISOM. Too bad for me, they had no cigars from the ISOM.

ISOM guy









View from the ISOM


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

audio1der said:


> Meeting a fellow BOTL from across the country who was only 2 hours away in Lake Louise. Had a great dinner followed by a trip to the cigar loungeto BS and smoke the night away. I christened my box of RYJ Short Churchills, followed by an RP Vintage 90 robusto.
> (Smoking indoors is not allowed anywhwere in our province- EXCEPT in national parks such as Banff, where we were. What a find!)
> :ss


Cha ching!
Another.:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> First and only ISOM experience was Key West in December of 2005. While visiting that ISOM, I met this gentleman native of another ISOM. Too bad for me, they had no cigars from the ISOM.
> 
> ISOM guy
> 
> ...


Awesome sunset shot!

P.S.
Darn it stinks to have limited CS access.
Got on for a short bit and gotta run.
All this travel and no CS.
Stinks!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

For the newbs out there, and all else too, wonder what ISOM experiences have gone in a year?

Personally, I was back in Key Largo not too long ago, back in late November.
Time to head back past Bill.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was in Puerto Rico last year for vacation the last day there while on the edge of the beach at night in Condado me and a couple buddies had a monte #3 just bs'ing and drinking. Good times.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's some pics from my last vacation (pre MMHIII) to Aruba.....

Let the photochops begin.... :r

Lighthouse








The "coo-coo-ka-nu-chu" booze-bus tour...








more from the bus...
























The Natural Bridge (now collapsed)








And relaxation out on the patio.... :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Here's some pics from my last vacation (pre MMHIII) to Aruba.....
> 
> Let the photochops begin.... :r
> 
> ...


could I order that last pic to go. :dr:dr


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Mmmmm, I had lunch in Isla Mujeres (Cancun), its a 20 minute ferry ride from my office, does that count?


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ I had the same a few months back for our honeymoon. Stayed at Riviera Maya and caught a ferry for a full day on the island of women. Really fun time, swam in the ocean, then did the zip-line and saw all the barracuda I had been swimming with. Had a great time climbing all over the coast, and zipping along in a rented golf cart. Bought a hat.

Sadly, did not get to an LCDH. Almost picked up some stuff at Partagas Club, but was too worried about fakes.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

lived in the Dominican Republic for 2 years from 2003-2005. A long expensive experience with an ISOM. No Puros during that time, well as far a cigars go that is


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Key West a month ago.
The flu started kicking my butt about the time we got there.
Didn't smoke nada thing till the last day.
That didn't even taste good.
I am still wanting a do-over.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Last April, for my fiancees birthday, I took her on a 10-day trip. We flew into MIA and then drove a rental car to Key West. We spent the next 10 days slowly making our way to every key back towards Miami. On her actual birthday, I let her check off from her list the lifelong dream of swimming with dolphins. Easily one of the coolest vacations ever for both of us.

I was just _really_ beginning to get into cigars then and met Madurofan at his shop (we were staying pretty much across the street from it). About 2 or 3 months later I joined here (and about 5 months later I realized who I met) and the slope took me away.

:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I was in Key West in '03, it was the coldest it had been down there in 10,000 years apparently. It was in the high 40's- low 50's the whole time. Had some awesome frozen drinks but had to keep my big leather coat on the entire trip. I need to go back and see all this warm weather, hell it was warmer in Maryland!


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Mine was on the 32nd of Neveruary.


----------

